# Cannot upload/attach a file?



## BigVSax (Jul 11, 2007)

I was trying to upload a .mp3 into a thread but wwhen I try to upload it tells me the upload failed.

Its a 3,168kb file. Seems to me that it is well under the advertised 11MB limit.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Rennie (Jan 23, 2009)

Same problem here. Tried to upload 3 mp3 files that were nog bigger than 6 Mb. I tried it 3 times - the first time the files were bigger, and I thought I could solve the problem by making them smaller. But no dice. 

Reine


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

Better to find a host like soundclick and post a link.


----------

